# Wiring...need help quick



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm heading to a local train swap meet tomorrow and am hoping to pick up the stuff I need to wire my layout. Basically,...here are the specs:

DCC Digitrax 
Will have two powered blocks (layout divided into 2)
3 sections I can turn off and on to have locos sit
9 turnout

Being the most electrically illiterate guy out there,...tell me what I need? What gauge wire, junction boxes etc. I do have the 9 switches for the turn outs but that is it! 
Thanks!!

Allen


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You need wire around 18 gage depends what DIgitrax recommends.
Three toggle switches for the engine rests.
Insulator pins for HO? don't know if they make them.

That's the basic, then indicator lights for any powered sections.


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

T-Man said:


> You need wire around 18 gage depends what DIgitrax recommends.
> Three toggle switches for the engine rests.
> Insulator pins for HO? don't know if they make them.
> 
> That's the basic, then indicator lights for any powered sections.


Thanks T-man. If I have a hot going out from the accessories and I want to connect other things, do I just splice into the line or is there a better way? I know I can daisy chain the turnout switches, but I'm thinking down the road.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I use a terminal board it has pairs of posts i feed power from one side . Go left terminals neg and right pos. I string bare wire together. Then for an accessory one wire goes left and the other right.


----------

